# Lifespan?



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am wondering how long your oldest betta lived?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why is no one voting or posting?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Remember if you vote honestly it will make the forum look well.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't say because my first betta is still alive


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't had any of my bettas for even a year yet! I started betta keeping at the beginning of the year, and my first betta isn't doing to well so I don't know if he'll be here much longer.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My first is still alive too. Grumpy old man fish


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If your oldest fish is still alive just post there current age as longest age.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I would say about 11.5 months. If I remember correctly.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So that would be a year on the chart. I am proving we are some of the Best Betta keepers there are.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

:-D then I will put a year!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay. Remember I can view what you guys vote creepy right.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I have had mine for a little over 10.5 months /:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So that would be a year on the Chart Carter is 2.5 years old. Wish your Betta the Best.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Okay. Remember I can view what you guys vote creepy right.


[email protected]@ lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But dont worry I just likle having options.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I get it. :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 2 right now that are about 3.5 years old and the oldest I have had.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep! I didn't know you could have a betta for 11 years!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont think you can I have heard legends of 13 years but have never seen proof.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I have 2 right now that are about 3.5 years old and the oldest I have had.


 So you vote 4 you have the record. I saw the 11 year one turned out it was a prank and it is 2 years instead of 11.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay my oldest would be three then.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Seems 3 is the average then. I was guessing 5.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Bettas CAN live up to five years! It's always different!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard 5-7 with rare 10.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes I heard that to. 3 years is a long time to have a betta in my opinion.  that's a good betta owner


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Depends on source. Carter is from the Pet store so biologicaly he is 3.1 to 3.5 years old.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is very true! You never really know with petstore, all my bettas are petstore.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter is from a Thialand Petco supplier.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Really? So he still counts as a betta from thialand?! That's cool! :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Our Pet store is now switching to georgia soon. Ours gets so many different Bettas.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know where our petsmart gets their bettas....how did you find out?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I read through, wondering of the 1 years one. :roll: I was going to mention they had a betta live 10 years in a bloody lab :lol: My oldest was 7. He was my first betta! Mister  I will say my imports were not as hardy as my regular stock. Plus I find bettas I breed are more hardy.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Of my bettas that have died, the oldest was just barely over a year. But I currently have two that are a few months older than that.Although I don't know how old any of my fish were when I bought them, except the youngest.

I believe 3-5 years is considered average for a well-cared-for betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> I don't know where our petsmart gets their bettas....how did you find out?


 I am good friends with the people there.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I think Flare not even 1 year. Perry 4 months but she's still alive.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really did you breed perry yourself? Usually they are six months to year when bought.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Some can be baby bettas... 3-5 months


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think when I bought Carter he was 6 months. The ones at the pet store babies are atleast 8 weeks.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have gotten females who look like 4 weeks old. But they were supposed to be adults :/ those ones were my rescues. Suzy and Sarah both died though despite the best of efforts.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really from what I have read 8 weeks is when behavoir kicks in.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Which means I have a month before I must separate fry :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoops sorry.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Really did you breed perry yourself? Usually they are six months to year when bought.


No I bought Perry from the store but I've had her for 4 years.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

My two oldest are still living and are about a year old - Sluggles and Mr magic mushrooms. I got slugges in december and Mr shrooms in november? Not sur ehow old they were when I got them but Mr shrooms was still kinda small.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a feeling Carter is going to be with me a long time. Is it normal he does not have an age bump?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Eh I've had some bettas who don't show their age until years later


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do those ones live longer for you?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

What's an age bump? I never heard of that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A bump of the spine as it ages just looked closer Carter has a small one.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, thanks. I never noticed that before.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It can be slight. This lifespan chart is scary.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

It is a little isn't it? Lot's more one years than I expected.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It scares me how much the bottom is and little the top is. Can you view posters too?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My oldest was 7 or 8 but I picked 7 to be safe. I had him most of my childhood in a 2 gallon fish bowl with a heater and live plants, 2 weekly changes and he just kept going. He may have lived longer but unfortunately he jumped into another males tank and they fought to the death. My other fish was 5 and the ones before that were both 4-5. Maybe it's just my water, it's well water not city water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope carter lives that long.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> It scares me how much the bottom is and little the top is. Can you view posters too?


Yea everyone can see who votes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay. Thanks.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Jackislost what do you do to get you're betta to live 11 years? That's more than double the highest average lifespan. I hope Sushi lives that long.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That one turned out to be a prank and they meant 2 years.


----------

